# Was ist Wichtiger bei Ram Hoher takt oder niedrige Timings?



## Bigflut (6. Juni 2008)

Was ist eigentlich wichtiger Hoher Takt oder niedrige Timings?Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2008)

bei intel ist der takt wichtiger
wobei ab 800 mhz effektiv die steigerungung mal einfach so wenig bringt das die aufpreise sich selten lohnen
hoher takt bringt abe rbeim occ vorteile, weil man sicher sein kann das der ram nicht begrenzt


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. Juni 2008)

Es hängt vom System, den Einstellungen und den Anwendungen ab.
Ich gehe jetzt mal von So. 775 + Core 2 aus:
Hoher RAM-Takt bringt etwa nix, wenn der FSB niedrig ist. Da würde ich eher auf Timings setzen, die sich bezügl. absoluter Latenz so wie so immer recht deutlich bemerkbar machen.
Das ist aber auch eine Sache der Machbarkeit (ICs, VDimm/ MCH) und Verhältnismäßigkeit. (z.B. DDR2-533 3-3-3-8 wird immer langsamer sein als etwa DDR2-1000 4-4-4-12). "Timings" sind bekanntlich auch recht zahlreich. tCAS, tRD oder CR machen sich naturgemäß eher bemerkbar als etwa tRFC um 1 abzusenken.


----------



## Bigflut (6. Juni 2008)

und wie geht man da sicher das der nicht begrenzt oder wie findet man das heraus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2008)

ähm, ram berenzt imme rdann wenn du über die taktgrenze des rams raus gehst
weil dann oft de rram eher abschmiert als die cpu
dafür gibst zwar teiler aber wnen man es zu weit treibt, und nicht kleiner als 1:1 takten kann begrenzt pc800 ram recht fix
pc1066 dagegen würde erst bei 533 mhz fsb und höher (oft sogar erst ein ganzez stück drüber) begrenzen

generell kann man sagen für den normalanwender sind ddr2 800 module ausreichend wer ernsthaft occed kann auch ddr2 1066 module nehmen
latenzen sidn beim c2d udn c2q dahe rnicht so wichtig da der fsb hie rden flaschenhals markiert
amd profitiert viel mehr von kleinen latenzen weil de rspeichercontroller in der cpu sitzt

am ende ist beides zusmamen immer besser als beide snicht zu haben 

testen kann man ja, wenn man pc 1066 nimmt ob er mit sagen wir mal dann vieleicht 930 mhz effektiv auch noch cl4 schaft, wenn nicht, egal, wenn ja freuen


----------



## Bigflut (6. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß zwar ihr haltet alle nix von DDR3 aber eben da würde mich es interessieren ob es unterschiede in der Leistung und begrenzung gibt. Ob das was ausmacht ob ich jetzt DDR3-1333 4GB für 190€ oder DDR3-2000 4GB für 400€    also den Preis jetzt mal wecklassen aber wie wirken sich bei sowas dann die Timings und die begrenzung aus? Das Sys wäre ein Q9450 und eine Asus Striker II Extrem.


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. Juni 2008)

Bigflut am 06.06.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar ihr haltet alle nix von DDR3 aber eben da würde mich es interessieren ob es unterschiede in der Leistung und begrenzung gibt. Ob das was ausmacht ob ich jetzt DDR3-1333 4GB für 190€ oder DDR3-2000 4GB für 400€    also den Preis jetzt mal wecklassen aber wie wirken sich bei sowas dann die Timings und die begrenzung aus? Das Sys wäre ein Q9450 und eine Asus Striker II Extrem.


High End-DDR3-RAM kann sich durchaus von DDR2 absetzten, sollte dann aber zumindest 800 Mhz/CL 7 bieten. 790i ist an sich sogar besser für DDR3, weil die 1:2-Limitierung von Intel wegfällt. Richtig ausreizen wirst du das aber nicht können, allein weil die Quads vom FSB her stärker limitieren. (450 Mhz ist da schon ordentlich, Dualcore geht relativ locker über 500 Mhz Richtung 550 Mhz).
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, ist DDR3 aber auf keinen Fall sinnvoll. 333 Mhz FSB und womöglich 800-1000 + x Mhz im Dualchannel ist einfach nur ein Witz...


----------



## Bigflut (6. Juni 2008)

Eben übertakten will ich ja was wer denn da Empfehlenswert?


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. Juni 2008)

Bigflut am 06.06.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben übertakten will ich ja was wer denn da Empfehlenswert?


Du lässt dir halt alles aus der Nase ziehen.   
Sag uns meinetwegen was du unbedingt haben willst oder wie viel du ausgeben willst, und wir haben bestimmt ein paar Tipps für dich.

Wenn es um max. DDR3-Leistung geht, ist z.B. 790i + Wolfdale in meinen Augen weit vorne, für Multitasking oder den schmalen Geldbeutel keineswegs.
Die beste Plattform für den Q9450 sollte ein X48 sein, wahlweise mit DDR2 oder DDR3.
Wenn du sparen willst P35 + DDR2, sollte von der Leistung her nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## Bigflut (6. Juni 2008)

Es geht eigentlich nur um den Speicher der Q9450 liegt ja scho neben mir und was ich will ist ein 790 Ultra Chipsatz da ich von dennen überzeugter bin.Noch fragen?


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. Juni 2008)

Bigflut am 06.06.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht eigentlich nur um den Speicher der Q9450 liegt ja scho neben mir und was ich will ist ein 790 Ultra Chipsatz da ich von dennen überzeugter bin.Noch fragen?


Genau das meinte ich mit "aus der Nase ziehen". Hättest du von Anfang an gesagt, du suchst RAM-Empfehlungen für Q9450 und dazu am besten ein 790i, hätten wir gar nicht so in der Luft gehangen. Aber egal, beim nächsten Mal halt etwas mehr Infos gleich am Anfang.   

Also, falls dir 2*1 GiB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 reichen dann ab 105€ z.B. http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a324569.html 

Da du aber vorher 4 GiB erwähnt hast, denke ich mal du willst ein 2*2 GiB-Kit.
DDR3-1600 7-7-7-24 ab 224€: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a324163.html

2*2 GiB DDR3-1800-Kits sind deutlich teurer (>300€) und lohnen sich für das geplante System nicht.


----------

